# Multi-toolkit theme packs



## ekvz (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi,

i am looking for themes that support more than a single toolkit so applications look more or less consistent whatever they might use. The pack should at least have themes for GTK2 and GTK3 but also supporting QT would be highly preferred. The more toolkits the better. Ideally the color scheme would be something like darkgrey/red but i am open to pretty much anything as long as it's clean, consistent and mostly compact (no giant tab bars please!). I am pretty sure i am not the only one wanting to have a consistent looking GUI - so what are you all using?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hello,

i've been trying to get some good designs into the ports for a long time even if you can just put them easily in the .themes folder.

Anyway here is a list of themes that Support GTK2/3 and QT (I guess if they have KDE support they should work on standalone QT too or?)

I have tested all these themes and they look and work all good. Currently i use Dracula which is my favourite theme 

- Arc GTK: https://github.com/jnsh/arc-theme KDE: https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/arc-kde
- Canta GTK: https://github.com/vinceliuice/Canta-theme KDE: https://github.com/vinceliuice/Canta-kde
- Dracula GTK & KDE: https://github.com/dracula/gtk
- Flat-Remix: GTK: https://github.com/daniruiz/Flat-Remix-GTK KDE: https://github.com/daniruiz/flat-remix-kde
- Layan GTK: https://github.com/vinceliuice/Layan-gtk-theme KDE: https://github.com/vinceliuice/Layan-kde
- McMojave GTK: https://github.com/vinceliuice/Mojave-gtk-theme KDE: https://github.com/vinceliuice/McMojave-kde
- Pop-OS GTK: https://github.com/pop-os/gtk-theme KDE: https://github.com/trgeiger/pop-kde
- Qogir GTK: https://github.com/vinceliuice/Qogir-theme KDE: https://github.com/vinceliuice/Qogir-kde
- Vimix GTK: https://github.com/vinceliuice/vimix-gtk-themes KDE: https://github.com/vinceliuice/vimix-kde
- Yaru GTK: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru KDE: https://store.kde.org/p/1331953/


----------



## ekvz (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice selection, thanks! I happen to like the Dracula theme too with the McMojave probably in second place.

I am using https://github.com/ddnexus/equilux-theme right now but i don't like the GTK3 part all that much (+ no QT at all) and seeing how it wasn't updated in 2 years it probably won't survive for much longer anyways.


----------



## twllnbrck (Sep 6, 2020)

When it comes to consistent UI design I feel with you. It is a little frustrating with all the toolkits and app specific GUIs.
Im using wpgtk for while and Im happy with it. Its not in the ports (so far) so I installed it via devel/py-pipx.
It uses pywal as backend and a FlatRemix Gtk theme and creates colorschemes based on your wallpapers. But you can adjust the colors via cli with the wpg binary or via a GUI.





It creates templates for Gtk2/3 and Xresources but you can create templates (.base files) for window managers, dunst, or other applications as well. And there are plugins for vim or zsh etc. For qt toolkit I use x11-themes/qt5-style-plugins and choose gtk2 as style in qt5 configuration.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 6, 2020)

twllnbrck said:


> When it comes to consistent UI design I feel with you. It is a little frustrating with all the toolkits and app specific GUIs.
> Im using wpgtk for while and Im happy with it. Its not in the ports (so far) so I installed it via devel/py-pipx.
> It uses pywal as backend and a FlatRemix Gtk theme and creates colorschemes based on your wallpapers. But you can adjust the colors via cli with the wpg binary or via a GUI.



I don't have a wallpaper and fully flat themes aren't that much of my cup of tea sadly (not like it's possible to escape them these days). The idea is still pretty cool though.



twllnbrck said:


> For qt toolkit I use x11-themes/qt5-style-plugins and choose gtk2 as style in qt5 configuration.



That's what i have been doing too but the result is often not all that nice in my opinion. I guess it's kinda hard to deduct a full QT theme from GTK2 as QT is a bit more advanced than good old GTK2. It's bad enough with GTK3 already. I don't think i've seen a single theme yet where GTK3 just mimicked the GTK2 version. There always some added bling that would probably need to be specially disabled if it wanted to be really identical. That would actually be the ideal theme for me. Something where everything looked as simple as GTK2 (no fades, glows or anything like that...).

Edit: I used to like dark themes based on the Nodoka engine quite a lot (i.e. https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1079208/) but this engine didn't make to jump to GTK3 so it's no longer a viable option.


----------



## rsronin (Sep 6, 2020)

https://sourceforge.net/projects/classiclooks/


----------



## ekvz (Sep 7, 2020)

rsronin said:


> https://sourceforge.net/projects/classiclooks/



Now that's pretty cool. I don't really know how the Qt part is supposed to work (there is only GTK2 and GTK3 themes it seems) but i will surely give this a try. I just hope there is some nice dark theme among the collection.


----------



## ekvz (Sep 12, 2020)

Any more suggestions? Specially dark ones? I really like the Dracula theme but the pink mouse overs are a bit to much "in your face" for my taste and the background for input boxes being the same color as the the titlebar menus is somewhat sub optimal for me.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 12, 2020)

rsronin said:


> https://sourceforge.net/projects/classiclooks/


It's in the ports `psearch -s classiclooks`


----------

